# How many blood lines can you spot?



## TrudiMyPitt (Jul 12, 2009)

Do you think you could look at random pics of American Pit Bull Terriors and tell what bloodline the dog is from?


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

not me.........i can probably distinguish some bully blood though


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

no. i dont think this is possible. at all.
you cant tell a dog from its blood line that goes back 100 yrs. its not realistic.
could you distinguish me from my grandparent that goes back 20 generations?
/thread


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Not possible.... Too many variations of what could pop out.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> no. i dont think this is possible. at all.
> you cant tell a dog from its blood line that goes back 100 yrs. its not realistic.
> could you distinguish me from my grandparent that goes back 20 generations?
> /thread


:goodpost:


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I wish someone could, so I can show them my pup and get some feedback, lol.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

There are some you can tell. I can spot a dangerzone, because I really know the dogs. There are features to many of the Camelot dogs that stand out too. The bigger lines are easier, the game-bred lines I wouldn't even try.


----------

